# "Leningrad" - typ długiego wieżowca - po angielsku?



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak po angielsku powiedzieć "Leningrad" - typ wysokiego, 10-piętrowego budynku, budowane w Polsce przez Rosjan paredziesiąt lat temu. Może ""Leningrad" type Soviet Ara apartment building?

Termin ten pochodzi z *Szczecin (Stettin), Poland – A Bargain Day-Trip Out of Berlin, Germany*.Pod zdjęciem 26 jest fragment tekstu z zastosowaniem "huge Soviet era apartment buildings".Może to o to chodzi.

Dziękuję.


----------



## tirop

Cześć Baltic,

As very few English speakers would know what a  "Leningrad" building in Poland was (I've just had to look it up on  Google now), I think I would use "so-called" in that sentence, as  "Leningrad-type" by itself kind of presumes the reader knows what you're referring  to. So maybe: "A so-called _Leningrad _Soviet-era apartment block". Or clearer: "A so-called _Leningrad _highrise apartment block from the Soviet era".


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea said:


> Witam ponownie!
> 
> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak po angielsku powiedzieć "Leningrad" - typ wysokiego, 10-piętrowego budynku, budowane w Polsce przez Rosjan paredziesiąt lat temu. Może ""Leningrad" type Soviet Ara apartment building?
> 
> Termin ten pochodzi z *Szczecin (Stettin), Poland – A Bargain Day-Trip Out of Berlin, Germany*.Pod zdjęciem 26 jest fragment tekstu z zastosowaniem "huge Soviet era apartment buildings".Może to o to chodzi.
> 
> Dziękuję.



Where did you find this term Baltic -- _Leningrad_. Is it something people in Szczecin only use to describe those buildings -- do you mean something like the Palace of Culture in Warsaw ?. I have translated many things about Polish architecture, but I have never encountered a term _Leningrad_. It would be totally incomprehensible in English. I think you would have to describe it as a tall building in the Social Realism style of the 1950s.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you for your answers. Liliana. I think that you should be familiar with this type of buildings because you used to live in Lithuania which borders on and was influenced by the former USSR. This type of building is also called "large slab building" (budynek wielkopłytowy).
Thank you both.


----------



## Baltic Sea

http://www.building-typology.eu/downloads/public/docs/brochure/PL_TABULA_TypologyBrochure_NAPE.pdf
http://www.pif.zut.edu.pl/pif-16_pdf/E-06_Wojtkun.pdf


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea said:


> Thank you for your answers. Liliana. I think that you should be familiar with this type of buildings because you used to live in Lithuania which borders on and was influenced by the former USSR. This type of building is also called "large slab building" (budynek wielkopłytowy).
> Thank you both.



No, we don't have exactly the same type of building in New York, Baltic. I never saw anything like that in Poland, or even found the term in any literature related to Polish architecture. This is why I am asking if it is a standard term. The Soviet Union had various architectural forms   -- starting from a yurta, to a palace. They even had log cabins. What you are referring to is just probably _communist type buildings_, or _architecture_.


----------



## ewie

If you were writing for a British audience and used the term _1960s tower blocks_, people would know the type of building you were talking about, Baltic.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you for _1960s tower blocks_. I watched one of such films about British housing estates just a moment ago. What I meant, however, was Russian-made Soviet Era large panel apartment blocks. There is a difference between _1960s tower blocks_ (in England and elsewhere) and so-called _Leningrad _highrise apartment block from the Soviet era. Besides, I live in a Polish sea-resort where many years ago some Russian high-ranking officers stationed. We are still surrounded by such blocks which were first erected in the former USSR. Thank you for your help, anyway.


----------



## LilianaB

It is called "chruszczowka", this type of cheap apartments -- in Russian, but they were usually not very tall buildings (4 floors, I think). I don't think such buildings are called Leningrad any other place than where you encountered the word. Maybe the builders were from St. Petersburg (Leningrad) and some local people called this type of building Leningrad. I don't believe it is a standard term. Anyhow, the only way you can really translate it, so it is understandable in English, would be 1950s or 1960s tower blocks or Soviet style blocks.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB.


----------



## Kulm

it is called KHRUSHCHEVKAS - the standardized panel buildings were defined by straight, plain lines and were void of any architectural details. Typical residential buildings erected during Khrushchev era had 5-9 stories.
LilianaB is right.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I just spelled it the Polish way for him. They are only 4 or 5 stories though. Can they be taller?


----------



## Kulm

Please remember the first floor is called "parter" in Poland. I've seen buildings that have 5-9 stories.


----------

